# 2 new sticks



## fraser55 (Nov 20, 2015)

Finally the weather has cooled enough over the last few days to allow me to get back into the workshop. A fellow at work brought me in a piece of diamond willow, mind you it only has two diamonds but I put it to use, also had a few more pieces of antler kicking around so I put them to use to. pic aren't the greatest.


----------



## fraser55 (Nov 20, 2015)

think I need to resize these pics


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Looks fantastic! I love the toppers! On a side note.. Did you do the knife in your profile pic?


----------



## fraser55 (Nov 20, 2015)

thanks, yes I made the knife in the pic


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice sticks and a good looking knife, the pic's are ok , when you double click them or right click-open link in new tab (mac) thy open full screen.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good looking sticks!

Rodney


----------



## BigDaddy (Aug 21, 2016)

Sturdy looking sticks! I really like the dark/light contrast. Could you post a better photo of that knife?


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Great looking sticks!!


----------

